# ASUS P4800-E DELUXE MOTHERBOARD problem?



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello everybody I am new here so bear with me, this is the situation I have:
A friend has a pc with the asus p4c800-e deluxe motherboard and every time she reboots she gets the following:
scanning ide devices, then no fasttrack drive attached no bios installed, and then F1 to setup or F2 to load and continue, she does F2 and the system loads ok.
Also in the device manager the raid device has a yellow ? mark.
we are thinking of using the cd that came with the board to see if we can fix the situation, but are afraid to damage the programs in the hard drives,
any sugestions.
using xp pro.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds like the RAID drivers for the board are not installed. That is likely why the yellow exclamation point. Not a big deal if you're not using RAID. As for the startup issue, if you go into the BIOS and disable the RAID function that will cease. I am assuming that you do not, nor are trying, to have a RAID configuration. Just remember, if you ever want to set up a RAID array, you'll need to reenable in the BIOS and load all drivers.


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Panamagal, what do you think about using the cd that came with the mobo to fix the problem? will it harm any of the c drive programs?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

unless you want to use the raid controller its in your best interest to disable it in the advanced section of the onboard peripherals in the bios


fastrak raid = *set to disable* >>>>> then save & exit bios



otherwise even if you load the drivers, it will always be scanning for drives it expects to find but cant


it will just extend the boot time for no worthwhile reason


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks again for all the help, but I think there is another problem also when we make the changes save and exit and boot it goes ok, then when we reboot and check the bios again the changes are reverted back, why?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

does your bios keep accurate time ????????? you may have a dying CMOS battery then can cheaply be replaced with a battery from any retial store like comp usa, radio shack, best buy etc etc even some walmarts carry them & camera stores


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Linderman battery seems to be ok time is ok.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

which bios revision is your board you can find this out easily by downloading cpu-z

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


post back with your bios revision


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks again, Linderman will do some more checking and report tomorrow


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

With that particlar board if my memory serves me correctly, then check the following in the Bios Setup Menu:

*Main Section*

IDE configuration

Configure S-ATA to Raid = *NO*

*Advanced Section*


Onboard Promise Controller = *Disabled* (this is set to enabled by default)

When done, then save and exit and it should stop looking for the Raid setup.


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello Linderman I am back again, I ran cpu-z and this is what I got:
REV 1.XX Version 1016.oo1, is this what you were asking?
thanks again for your help.


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

I tried onboard promise controller disabled, operating mode IDE , instead of RIAD and it comes up with

New CPU installed Please enter Setup to configure your system


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The easiest way might be to go in and save the Bios setup menu with default settings. Then, shut down, reboot and enter the Setup Menu again and change the items I mentioned to you above. Then save that and reboot and see if it finds your correct processor.

Feel free to post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

I am giving up no matter what we try dosen't help, I was thinking it may need a Windows repair but everybody say no, so I don't know what else to do.
Thanks for all the help, if you think of something else please let me know.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try a bios update you have nothing to lose


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I agree with linderman about the Bios update. I don't remember which revision it is on now, because with my board (I have that same one in my spare computer), I have a very old version of the Bios because I never fix what is not broken. The old version works well for me. Since yours is not working, that is a natural to try.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there were alot of bios releases for the P4C800-E deluxe


all the way up to 1023 last time I checked


I would update your bios up to the newest non-beta bios 


make sure you use the most recent released bios flashing tool, regardless whether you choose the winflash or the afudos (DOS) method


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

again thanks
for the help maybe we can fix this problem, were can I get winflash I got the bios update file 1024-001, need to know how to update it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have three methods according to your manual


afudos (more complicated, boots in DOS, 99% success rate)

ez-bios I am not a big fan so I cant give you real expecations here, some time ago I used it about 6 times, twice I crashed my systems with it. have avoided it since

Asus Live update >>>>> operates from within windows, easiest to use, but its an all or nothing adventure.. If the bios doesnt complete you will then need to replace the bios chip. most of the time it completes, especially if you all ready have the bios file you want to upgrade to on your hard drive from the download section.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

There are two other methods depending on your mobo / you will have either aflash or afudos

both of those work in DOS / they both are the champs of bios flashing / they both back-up your old copy of your bios and they almost never fail to complete a flash !!!!! cant say that for EZ-Bios or Live Update !!!!

the only draw back to the DOS bios utilities versions (aflash & afudos) is the lack of DOS in Win xp & win 2000 

but thats easily corrected by downloading DRDFLASH from bootdisk.com

its the second item on that webpage "driverless bios flashing"

download the drdflash / then go to the location you downloaded it to / put in a floppy disk / then click on drdflash / it will prepare the floppy for a DOS boot

then you will need to go to your mobo website / download the newest DOS bios utility that works for your mobo (check your manual ) it should be either aflash or afudos

you will then copy the bios utility to your prepared DRDFLASH prepared floppy disk

then you will need to download the newest bios for your mobo

copy the newest version to the prepared floppy

dont copy over a zipped bios or any folders you may have put the bios file in / just copy the bios file to the prepared floppy disk

then put the floppy disk with all files copied in your floppy drive and reboot (you will need to make sure your computer bios are set to boot from the floppy drive first ) boot order

when you restart the computer with the prepared DRDFLASH disk it will boot to an A: prompt then you will have to type the command that is outlined in your mobo manual for your utility version

the rest is DAMN easy / just follow the prompts from within the bios flashing utility !!!!! its fool proof at that point


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Linderman there is a problem with your instructions, this pc does not have a floppy drive, just a cd rom and a dvd r/w. how about going the winflash route I already downloaded the 1024-001 file that I think we need to flash/update? the bios but where I get winflash?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in the same asus download section as your bios file (look for bios utilities) you will find *Asus Live Update* (AKA winflash = becasue it flashes your bios from within windows)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Using ASUSLiveUpdate to flash BIOS, you need to upgrade ASUSLiveupdate to v5.22.02 or later before flash BIOS.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

apparently asus did figure out live update was a bummer as it cant be found !



http://www.computing.net/cpus/wwwboard/forum/12571.html




*this should do the trick for you though * (this works; have done it myself many times!)

http://www.bootdisk.com/txtfiles/flashcd.txt



or you can google search for more info; by typing (flash your bios without a floppy drive)


:magic:


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks to all for your replies, will let you know what happened if we decided to do anything.


----------



## raiden_1_2 (Apr 24, 2007)

I used the EZ flash option on this board only because I could not fit afudos and the bios file on the same floppy disk since it was 1Mb by itself and there wasn't enough room on the disk for the program and to make the disk bootable as well. I used a USB flash drive and it worked perfectly. Although I thought I was goiing to S**t myself when I rebooted it and it said I had a checksum error, but that cleared right up once I entered the bios and exited. My father got the same message when he used Asus live update so that my be par for the coarse.

Good Luck


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello again Linderman I created the bootable cd but what I get is the A prompt don't know what command it is waiting for I thought it was going to open up auto, any idea?

Also thanks raiden 1 2 for your recomendation can you explain it a bit more, also I can't find the ASUS liveupdate anywhere specially asus says to use 5.22 or higher to use the 1023 update, do you have it? thanks


----------



## Nutritious (Apr 19, 2006)

OK, I have this same motherboard in my computer. First of all, I also get the same message when starting up about the Raid controller - all it means is that you aren't utilizing the raid functionality built into the motherboard. So, it isn't REALLY an error message.

I updated it recently to version 1009 (which is the latest non-beta version I could find on support.asus.com). The US download link is:

http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/sock478/P4P800-E DX/P4P8E009.zip

Or, you can go to support.asus.com and navigate the downloads section to see the update for yourself. Also, just to let you know, even after updating the bios, it doesn't remove the RAID message at the beginning (though I haven't yet tried turning it off in bios setup).

I tried to use a CD to update it originally, but hit a lot of problems doing it as you seem to be now. I'm not at home now, but basically I installed the update utility that came on the motherboard setup CD. Then, when I began the update, it gave me the option to install a file from my machine rather than from the internet, since I didn't have an internet connection active on that computer. I used the file I downloaded from the above link and it updated fine.

If I remember right, I think I also got some sort of cmos error, but I hit return to default settings and it cleared up.

Again, I don't know if it's worth updating your bios if you're not having any problems besides a message that shows during startup. It seems like you have the potential to cause more (worse) problems than fixing one message at startup IMHO.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Ok one big point to check on here



@ flash123: is the board for sure a P4C800-E deluxe


several of us (me included) got confused see the title P4800-E ?????


here is what you type when you get that DOS promt * A:*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

first thing you do is *change the name for your bios file *stored on your computer 

change the name to P4C800E.rom (this file should be on your bootable CD ????)


then boot your computer to the bootable CD

at the DOS prompt you should see this *A:\*

you will need to type the command to look like this
* A:\>afudos /iP4C800E.rom*

pay close attention to the space inbetween afudos and the / symbol


edit******* the beauty of afudos is >>>>> once you get it to launch you are golden; just follow the onscreen prompts :wave: 

and also the direction of / is not the same as \



keep us posted on your progress


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes the mobo is a P4C800-E Deluxe, cause even when the system boots up it shows that,after we hit the F2 to go on.
Remember this is my neighbor pc so I will talk to then tomorrow and see what they want to do, thank you again and will keep you all posted of what happens.


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

well the cd boot worked fine the bios got updated, we turned the promise controller off and now we get new cpu installed go to set up to update error, so now instead of the fastrack error is this one , also if we disconect the power cord then the time and date goes bad, you think trying another battery(this one is new) will help?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am thinking just a simple CMOS clear (which is commonly needed after a bios fhasing) and you should be fine, but for piece of mind, I would also change the cmos battery


all you need to do is pull the cord from the PSU outta the wall, then remove the cmos battery , install a new battery


then after you have new battery in, enter bios, set the optimized bios defaults, save and exit / restart again / set data & time in bios, disable the raid controller again, and she should purr after that :wave: 

BTW nice job on the bios flash ray:


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you for the reply, the instruccions for the bios update were great that is why it went smooth,hope anybody that needs it can do it, it is easy.
Now how do you clear the CMOS, if I can get that info I will try the new battery and that tomorrow and report back of the result., thank you again for all the guys help, this is tough.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

as long as the PSU power cord is pulled from from the electrical wall socket


when you remove the cmos battery >>>> the cmos is then cleared :wink:


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Tjank you for the fast reply, I'll probably try that tomorrow and let you guys know the result.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

i will be anxiously awaiting your good news


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey gang we talked to ASUS and they said since the battery is good the problem could be with the Bios chip, so they are sending us a BIOS chip to replace the one in the board since the mobo still under warranty, so we are waiting on that to continue.
Can you explain the steps to replace the chip and what to do after?
Thanks in advance


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the bios chip sits in a socket much like a spider, the socket accepts the legs of the spider

the legs of the spider are sitting in the socket rather snuggly


I would suggest you get a bios extraction tool
http://www.bioschip.com/extraction.html


you can use two paper clips with small hooks that make the letter "J"
put this is no where near as easy as the bios extractor tool


anyway here is how


#1 remove the power plug from the power supply going to the wall electrical socket

#2 look for an orientation mark on the bios chip (the bios chip will be close to the cmos battery)
the orientation mark will be a squared off corner or very shallow half circle on one edge of the bios chip. make yourself a map on paper of how your bios chip orientation mark aligns with some other landmark on the board. DONT use stickers or writing on the bios chip as orientaion for insertion.


#3 the bios chip *WILL *allow its self to be installed in the incorrect orientation, if you do this, the bios chip be be destroyed

#4 simply extract the old bios chip out of the socket, it takes a fair amount of pressure, you will want to give up when you finally notice *you are *removing the chip! just keeping working opposite corners to loosen the chip.

#5 insert the new chip into the bios socket, firmly press the chip in until you are sure its fully seated

#6 enter the bios menu, input your bios options like boot order etc, dotn forget to disable the raid controller to avoid the nag message

this is actually rather simple stuff once you try it


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks again, printed your instructions and as soon as we get the chip and do the work (hope this will be the end of the problem)will post the outcome.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we will be waiting for some good news :wave:


----------



## flash123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I guess the pc owner decided to wait for one of his sons (they know a lot about pcs) to do the chip replacement, we did not want to mess it more than it is.
Will post the result when it happens, thank you for all your help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OK thanks for the update :wave:


----------

